# Office XP error 1706 on startup



## framegray (Oct 13, 2004)

I am using Windows XP and Office XP Professional. I was trying to print some words in French, to get the accent to print correctly for Bon Apettit. I received a message to insert my Office XP disks, but they the software was installed when I bought the computer, so I don't have the disks. NOW... every time I startup, I get the error message:
"The feature you are trying to use is on a CD Rom or other removable disk that is not available. Insert the disk and click OK." Error 1706. 
I tried to use my daughter's copy of Office XP, but it didn't work. What should I do?
framegray


----------



## blmbrsm (Oct 13, 2004)

Since your daughter has a copy of Office XP, just re-install Office-XP and make sure you select "Run All from Computer". Office XP is set up so that most things needed are installed and can be run from the computer but you selected an option that was not installed on your computer and until you install that option it will keep asking for the CD and since you do not have the original CD (which you should have it since you bought the system with Office XP installed) you will not be able to correct the current version on your system. The other choice would be to contact the place you bought the computer from and get a copy of the software since you paid for it.


----------

